# Dish wants over $700 for the 942 where can i buy one?



## Chris2 (Sep 5, 2005)

ebay? What happens if you buy a used one on ebay and the other person has a balance on it? Is it hard to get it re-activated?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Not if you pay off the balance yourself.


----------



## Chris2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cyclone said:


> Not if you pay off the balance yourself.


I don't want to!! So people do sell them like that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just to interject some logic... Think of how eBay and people work... If everyone knows that Dish is the only way to get it new... and it costs $700... do you really think you will save much money buying on eBay?

Sadly, eBay often costs more than you can buy new/retail for these kinds of items.


----------



## JPointerWI (Jul 29, 2005)

Get the R00 and S00 numbers from the seller and call Dish to verify the receiver is clear, and can be reactivated on a new account. Most 942's are leased under the DHA promotion, so they can not be sold. If for some reason the seller wont give it to you , do yourself a favor and dont buy from them. 
Even after you verify the receiver is clear, once you get the receiver plug it in to a phone line and check the purchase history (menu, 6, 5). If there are any pay-per-views showing, call dish, they can walk you through getting them cleared. You wont be able to activate the receiver until they are cleared from the receiver, and paid for by the previous account holder.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

I made the mistake of buying a used IRD and didnt check for a balance. there was one and I had to pay it off to get it turned on im my name.

buyer beware :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

You could probably find an escrow service that will hold your money from the sell (for a fee of course) until you get the unit and verify there is no outstanding balance.


----------



## Chris2 (Sep 5, 2005)

The 924 is cheaper on ebay. When i called dish to ask them how much it was it was close to $800 even though it says $699 on there site.

If i can't get one on ebay what online store sells it that i can trust? I'm sure someone here has bought one.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Fry's electronics sells them for $699. Not cheaper, but more convenient and faster than buying from dish. Also dish requires installation when you buy one from them.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

j5races said:


> Fry's electronics sells them for $699. Not cheaper, but more convenient and faster than buying from dish. Also dish requires installation when you buy one from them.


Dish will also supply any switches and parts needed during that install.. if you go to Fry's and need a switch you're on your own.

Sam


----------

